# meibukan on line magazine



## Brian King (Oct 28, 2007)

I have found the online magazine meibukan http://www.meibukanmagazine.org/ a very interesting and valuable reference on martial art information and articles from many different arts.

In this months issue for example,
Those that have read some of Systema instructor Kevin Secours work before will find that he has a great interview with Mikhail Ryabko in this months issue of Meibukan online magazine as well as two great articles one on FEAR and one discussing The physiological cost of harm.

There are also in this issue articles on Kobudo and also the Seibukan: The Shorin-ryu karate of Zenryo Shimabukuro

I have spent many hours reading back issues of this free online resource and alwys look forward to the next issue

Brian King


----------



## donna (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Interesting articles.


----------

